# The Miracle Chair Co - by Bar Mills



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Deceided to try something new and different. I had my LHS order me a couple of the small Bar Mills kits. This will be the first one that I will be working on.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Look like a very interesting kit


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I love kit's like that!


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

The kits contains lazer cut walls, cardstock for the roof, 5/64 for the end trim and bracing, windows/doors, roofing.

























Will need to pick up gray primer from Walmart along with some additions bass wood for bracing from my LHS. I'll do that tomorrow on my home from work.

Ist thing I'm going to do is read the instruction...yes I'm going to read the instructions.

Stay tuned as I build my 1st and I hope not my last lazer kit "The Miracle Chair Co.

Cheers
Tom
overthehill


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

LOVE the chairs, Half the legs are too short! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

That why is called the "The Miracle Chair Co." :laugh::laugh:

Tom
overthehill


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

NIMT said:


> LOVE the chairs, Half the legs are too short! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Maybe the floor is really crooked ?!?


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Let get started.

I first removed the 3 main walls that will require the installation of the 5/16” corner post. Use care when removing the walls from its carrier sheet. I used a #17 chiseling blade to cut thru the small tabs.

Per the instructions each corner post should be made longer than the wall panel. This will allow the corner post to be trimmed to the correct length/angle once the cement has dried.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

When building a wooden kit it is suggested to use a premium yellow carpenter’s glue such as “Elmer’s” or Titebond”. I will be using Aileens Clear Gel Tacky Glue since it will set up faster than yellow glue. Common white glue is the slowest of all and is prone to let-loose if you should drop it.










Tom
overthehill


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Following this one with interest. I've been looking at the Bar Mills models and seeing just how much work is involved. I've never built models but I learn fast.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome. Ive always wanted to try a laser cut kit, they look fun.. ive heard people saying they are harder, i dont know if this is true or not.

Cool, keep us posted with pics please


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

feldon30 said:


> Following this one with interest. I've been looking at the Bar Mills models and seeing just how much work is involved. I've never built models but I learn fast.




You might want to give a look at the entry level kits by Jimmy Deignan @ railroadkits.com or Doug Foscale @ foslimited.com. Both make very nice entry level kits that won’t break you bank account.  Don’t forget the Campbell kits @ campbellkits.com.

Cheers
Tom
overthehill


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> Awesome. Ive always wanted to try a laser cut kit, they look fun.. ive heard people saying they are harder, i dont know if this is true or not.
> 
> Cool, keep us posted with pics please


Are they harder. I guess that would depend on what kit you are trying to build. Start with simple kit, read and follow the instrutions to the letter, learn the basic, ask questions and you should have no problems.

Tom
overthehill


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok its there and nobody has said it yet so let me be the one to get in trouble.

Does a miracle chair work for the bottom the same way a miracle bra works for the top?

I really want to see this finished it looks like a fun kit.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

These are very nice kits & it will be a joy to follow. Tom before you buy your wood for bracing pm me if your interested because I cut strip wood in my shop from scraps of poplar & cedar. I have several modelers buy the 3/16 x 3/16 for bracing. If your not maybe some other time. Will be watching your progress :thumbsup:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Not happy with the way these pictures turn out 

All the end trim is in place and ready to be trimmed.

























I used a single edge razor blade to trim the ends flush follow by a light sanding of the top and bottom using 400 grit sandpaper.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Next on the list is the installation on the interior bracing on the front, back and side walls.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry about the pictures. 


I added additional vertical bracing (interior) to the back and front wall sections. The instruction only called for one each (at the peak) but I added an addition one to each section just to be on safe side and to prevent warpage. Once that was done I placed a 2"x2" piece of pine on top of each section along with a brick (yes I said brick) to hold the bracing in place till it was dry.

That about it for tonight. 

Question, comment are welcome.

Later
Tom
overthehill


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

With the pictures, you may need to adjust the lighting, also a tripod helps a lot.

I just got my camera working again properly, I was unable to get sharp pictures for a while.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Aleenes clear tacky... When it dries is it noticeable like elmers white glue is after the paint is applied?


----------



## Tom McInerney (Feb 16, 2013)

I have built many of Bar Mills Kits and they are a lot of fun. Look on there website they have a lot of FREE how to's . Just sit back and watch Tom


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Quick update. All the bracing is complete. :thumbsup: Something that you need to remember is that you brace against the grain of the wood.

Next on the list is prime all the wall section.

Pictures to follow.

Everyone have a safe day.

Tom
overthehill


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

All priming is done. After a couple hours of drying I lightly sanded each section with 0000 steel wool in the direction of the grain just to smooth out the primer.

















The primer from Walmart is ok. Not sure if I like it our not.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

I just noticed that one of the side walls has a warp in it .. Going to add another piece of bracing and see if that will take the warp out. Keep you fingers crossed.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

do water based paints adhere to plastic models? I guess this one is wood, but could I use water based on regular plastic model structures?


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes that is what I use it just takes two cots


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

We are half way done. Walls are painted (Baby Blue by Americana), trim (Granite Gray by Apple Barrel), windows plain white.

The wall received a wash of A&I followed by a light sanding using 0000 Steel Wool.

















Comments, questions are welcome

Later
Tom
overthehill


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Those barn doors look great ... nicely weathered, with nice shadow lines on the diagonal beadboard.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Those barn doors look great ... nicely weathered, with nice shadow lines on the diagonal beadboard.


Thanks TJ


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Really didn't get much done this weekend. The weather for this past weekend was great. Temp in the 60's, no clouds, blue sky just had to get outside.

I did manage to get the sign on.









Couple of things that you might want to do when working with any kind of signs.

Run a couple of copies that way if you happen to make a mistake you have something to fall back on.

Use a new #11 blade. A dull blade will rip and tear the sign as you cut.

Something that I did was to sand the back of the sign with a sanding stick. This made the paper thinner. Be carefull you can sand right thru the paper if you are not paying attention. This is one reason you want to have extra copies

Use an eraser to help snug the sign into the textured clapboard behind it.

Questions, comments welcome

Later
Tom
overthehill


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

We are making progress.

























Still need to work on the roof and white metal castings.

I did make one change that was not called for in the instructions and that is I added 1/8” x 1/8” bracing to the end of each wall section for reinforcement.

Tom
overthehill


----------

